# My New Violin!



## Quaverion

Hey, I finally got my new violin. It was made by Santaro Lucci. It has a beautifully flamed back. I'll try to find a digital camera in the junk piled in my room and put a few shots of it up. It is the most beautiful violin I've ever seen!


----------



## Daniel

Hey congrats! You MUST post some pics of it


----------



## Maestro Murphy

Oh yes! I new member of the family!


----------



## 009

U got me excited there! Show us ye new baby!


----------



## Quaverion

OK. I can't find my digital camera, so I'm going to get one of those digital disposeable Kodaks...


----------



## The Angel of Music

Awesome! Voilin is my 2nd favorite instrument! And voilins are very pretty!!! Not as pretty as a piano too me...but they are so pretty!


----------



## Thomas

Yep, I can't wait to see it too!


----------



## Quaverion

While I'm waiting to upload those amazing pictures of my new baby here, I have a question. My former teacher is looking for buyers of her bows, and she told me of a few great ones she'll let me have for *only* 2,000 dollars per bow. I have about 50 bucks left from getting the new violin, so do you think I should tell her to hold on to one of them for about a year and buy it then, or should I go to a professional bow maker for one. I'll try to get the names of them again...


----------



## 009

Have u tried her bow? Is it superb?
If u really like it, maybe u can ask her to cut down the $ a little... since yr her student... 
Is it necessary to use such a good bow? Of caz, the difference is huge. I don't know.  But I never believe in using costly bows to produce good sound..  
What u guys think?


----------



## becky

I think a bow can make a great difference, but $2000 bows are out of my league! I have a $25 bow and one appraised at $170. I'm even thinking about buying one for about $300, but that doesn't come anywhere near $2000!

If I were to spend that kind of $$ on a bow, I know I'd try out a lot of bows first!


----------



## Quaverion

She said $2000 _is_ a major cutdown on the price. I have heard of the maker before, and I believe he is one of the best. I just can't remember his name. I'll ask her tomorrow.


----------



## Nox

...I'm not near good enough to need a really good bow...but my viola bow was $300...and I just love it...:wub:

...my two ~ $250 violin bows are quite nice too...and even my less expensive (but good quality) brazilwood bow is quite playable...

...but now I'm spoiled...I can't go back to the $40 model I was using before...


----------



## Quaverion

Maybe if I do buy it, I won't be able to use anything less than $2000. :lol:


----------



## Nox

...heh...you'll just be spoiled rotten...


----------



## Quaverion

Hey! Here it is:

[attachmentid=24][attachmentid=25][attachmentid=26]

The last picture is very poor. In real life it is darker than that. Also, the second is pretty fuzzy, but the first is good.


----------



## Daniel

It looks very nice, warm looking wood. AND we can see you fingers (finger poll )


----------



## Nox

...it's lovely! How does it sound? And have you named it yet?


----------



## Nox

...I was thinking about your bow too...although $2000 is a large amount of money...it's not really for a good bow...but I'd make sure that the bow was right for me before shelling out that much...just because it's expensive doesn't mean you'll do well with it on that particular violin....

...but if it's 'the' bow for you...your teacher might be amenable to taking your last $50 as a down payment...and then taking monthly payments until it's paid off...

...just food for thought...


----------



## becky

I think in another post you said you're getting the bow, right? You may already thought of this, but get a good bow case and don't take it to school except for performances! Guessing by your age, you're probably heading out to college pretty soon. At many colleges, a fair amount of students steal instruments and take them in to pawn shops. I can think of at least 3 friends and acquaintances that had that happen when we were in school. If you're lucky, you find it in a pawn shop and buy it back. One of them found their instrument, as far as I know, the rest did not.


----------



## Quaverion

I'm moving into the dorm August 27th. I thought of this and have had many warnings, too. I have a very large blue metal trunk, much resembling a treasure chest, that I think I can safely store it in. If that doesn't work, I can just leave it at home. My house isn't very far from the college.

The violin has a dark tone. It sounds amazing! I love it. If anyone ever decides to come out to Buffalo (Gil Shaham is coming in April next year), I'll let you hear it yourself.


----------



## Harvey

Do you guys name your instruments? I don't think I've ever heard of such a thing.


----------



## Daniel

Oh yes, i think it is pretty nice, so you can talk with your instrument, makes it more familiar, and maybe you can play better


----------



## Quaverion

I think I will name it "Faust."


----------



## becky

That sounds like a great name for a violin!


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by becky_@Aug 2 2004, 03:32 PM
> *That sounds like a great name for a violin!
> [snapback]1075[/snapback]​*


Thanks a lot! Do you know the story of Doctor Faustus?


----------



## becky

Nope.


----------



## Quaverion

Faustus sold his soul to the devil and was saved by the angel mary. That is the most basic story of Faust ever written. You should look it up sometime. It is extremely good.


----------



## baroque flute

YOu have a great violin there. Beautiful wood grain!! So you will get to see Gil Shaham perform? That's great!!


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by baroque flute_@Aug 2 2004, 10:44 PM
> *YOu have a great violin there. Beautiful wood grain!! So you will get to see Gil Shaham perform? That's great!!
> [snapback]1093[/snapback]​*


Thanks! I already saw him perform, too. It is under "Events. " B)


----------

